

Gamification done right - elliptick
http://altdevblogaday.com/2011/07/21/gamification-done-right/

======
morganb
Points from the crowd > points from the system. That's the beauty of the
TurnTable scoring. You try to outdo your fellow DJs. If points were somehow
based on # of logins or # of songs played, etc. they wouldn't be nearly as
meaningful or interesting.

